# Bledsoe: It's hard missing games



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> PHOENIX -- Eric Bledsoe waited three years for this opportunity. The last thing he wants is to watch it pass from the bench.
> 
> Bledsoe missed his second straight game Wednesday as he continues to deal with a bruised left shin, the result of a collision with teammate PJ Tucker during practice Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://arizonasports.com/41/1679498/Suns-Eric-Bledsoe-Its-hard-missing-games


----------

